# Ready to pull my hair out..update...prolapse? New pics pg 4



## Roll farms (Mar 13, 2011)

On Thursday night, I went to the barn to feed the kids and I saw that Reggie's lying there, in the 'birthin' position', and her twee looked stuck out like it does when a kid or bubble is presenting.

So...YAY...even though she's not supposed to be due til Sunday...I open the stall door, she stands up, and I *thought* I saw a bubble in the little "O" that had formed.  She sort of arches her back and makes a couple half hearted pushes....Yup, this is it....

So I holler at my DH (watching tv in the house) over the monitor, ask him to come help me, and start feeding babies as fast as I can.  

I look at her and she's stretching out and acting like she's trying to get the kid in position.  Then she arched her back again.  It looked like a contraction.  (And I know what a contraction looks like....)
She even had that steep rump thing going on.
I watched her for a bit and...nuttin'....So I gave her a shot of Oxytocin to 'help her along' because sometimes 1st timers drag things out.

See definite contractions...she lays down a couple times, hops up, stretches, etc.

I don't watch much tv, but the one show I do watch was coming on, so I came up to watch it w/ the monitor on full volume...........nothing.

I went back down after my show and she's sound asleep.  I make her stand up and...nothing...no contractions, no steep rump...NOTHING.

My dh tells me I was nuts, she was never in labor, etc. etc.  

Last night, we go to feed the kids and lo and behold...guess who's assumed the position and has a case of poofy twee again?  Yup...Reg.
HE says, "Reggie's in labor, we gotta hurry."

I look in, and say, "That's the exact same thing she did to ME the other night."  He says, "But...she pushed when she got up."

Me (unimpressed):  Uh huh.  Sure.  Whatev.

We go in and feed the kids and come back out, and she's eating hay and she squats to pee and pushes a couple times....he's all, "THAT is labor.  I know labor."
Mmm hmm....ok.

Needless to say, it WASN'T labor and now he hopefully understand how I felt the other night,  He should...I haven't let up on him about it yet. 

And she's doing it again today.  

I told her if she keeps crying wolf, nobody's going to be there to help her w/ her babies.

I was worried it was a prolapse but when she stands back up, everything goes right back where it's supposed to and she is acting ok.  I will keep an eye on it, just in case, of course....but I think she's just having braxton-hicks or something.

OR...trying to top the Doe Code champion.

Or...something.  But she is NOT in labor.  I assure you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds like fun is being had by all. 

Good luck!


----------



## elevan (Mar 13, 2011)

Haha!  I think this is the year of the wolf for goats...as in "CRY WOLF!"


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 13, 2011)

I did the same thing with my Gracee this year. I was absolutely sure she was in labor three or four times, even sure enough that I stayed up checking her every hour in the freezing cold all night long. She was doing the whole routine, and I know I saw contractions. 

Not sure what that's all about. It's not fun though!


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 13, 2011)

My doe hasn't learned the doe code yet...She told me she was going to kid. I left for the day, came back to check on her, and then she decided she would start pushing the minute I walked in...She's a good goat  The other girls will probably make up for her though


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh my!! Ive never had one do that!! Interesting...it was always full on when that happened!!  Hope she does great!! When she finally decides to go


----------



## helmstead (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 14, 2011)

So, the Oxytocin didn't appear to help or hinder, right? That's what I would be about to pull my hair out about.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm really hoping it didn't hurt anything...That's the 1st time I've used it on a doe NOT really in labor....but in my defense...she really, REALLY acted like it.

I won't really stop being nervous about it until she does kid....the heifer.


----------



## LostNation (Mar 14, 2011)

I thought Lutylase was the one we were supposed to use for that kinda stuff, & the Oxytocin was for retained placenta/milk let-down . . .?  Suttin' like dat?  I had a doe who would NOT dilate, so posted on LaMancha Talk abt how to manually dilate her &/or what kinda hormone shot to give (middle of the night, of course) - & seem to remember someone totally freaking on me & saying OMG, do NOT give Oxytocin during labor b/c . . . blahblahblah.  Something horrible.  Could be misremembering, though!  OR, maybe it was just one of those things that circulates around the Internet long enough to become "gospel by default" or something, LOL.

So hey - how's Reg, now?  I just ran around doing barn checks AGAIN, b/c I have a doe I'm expecting to kid any minute, too.  For like: the past 3 days, now, LOL - all uddered up, sunken-sided, steep rumped, soft ligs, etc., but . . . ZERO.

(I know, I know - WTH YOU doing in here, Sarah?!  heh  Just cruising around, looking for some good info I'd found on one of these forums to send to a newbie . . .but can't remember WHICH forum!)

Good luck - thinking doeling thoughts!    Well, unless you have bucklings ordered!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 14, 2011)

I only use lut to induce...and only done that....um... 3 times in...9 yrs?

I don't give Oxy every time, but I've found it helps if 1st timers are dragging things out b/c they're not sure what's going on....Our vet told me to do it years ago when I called about a doe I was worried about.

I thought she WAS dilated...I saw a 'bubble' / head pooch (or so I thought :/).  I would never (except this time..   ) give it to a doe I wasn't sure was dilated / ready.  
All it does for labor is cause harder contractions, not dilating.

Never had a problem using it on a doe in active labor.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 14, 2011)

I think if it was going to hurt her you would know by now.   

How is she doing?   It seems to be the year for false alarms.  Mine have all been she is going to kid any second now!  wait.........wait for weeks.  
-OR- 
Where the heck did that baby come from?!?!?!

No in-betweens at all.


----------



## LostNation (Mar 14, 2011)

Think I've only used Lut once for inducing labor (a few times for heat . . . & more times than I'd like to remember for accidental breedings, LOL!) . . .& Oxytocin a coupla-3 times - but it was for retained placenta or milk let-down.

My non-dilating doe was a long time ago, too - likeummm, 6 years ago, I think? - so I dunno, either.  Just remember someone freaking out & saying not to use Oxytocin on my doe b/c . . . she would spontaneously combust into a pile of ashes or something like that, LOL.  I had to manually dilate her AND pull a 15 lb. buck kidholycrap.  Talk abt some tired hands!

So?  That doe pop any kids out yet, or WHAT?!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 14, 2011)

Nope.  
She's now on day 151 and doesn't look inclined to do much today but eat....
Dallas (Cheap Wine's sister) is on about day 452...or so it seems...and she doesn't look ready, either.

*sigh*


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 14, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Dallas (Cheap Wine's sister) is on about day 452...or so it seems...and she doesn't look ready, either.


Did you breed her to an elephant?


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL...No, I had the 8th down as a ? due date...which means I saw someone sniffing her butt or attempting to mount her (but didn't see the 'deed') 5 mos before that.

She's uddered up, but not tight...loose in the twee, but still has ligs.

I *hate* not having a due date...but then again, they rarely follow the human rules and go on their due date, so I guess it doesn't really matter.


----------



## LostNation (Mar 14, 2011)

LOLOL!  Day 452.  At least Day 151 isn't like: worrisomely (is that a word?) overdue . . . maybe she's just uncomfortable, hence the stretching & "contracting" & the poochy twee-ing & all that?

I did a LOT of pen-breeding last year so get to just guess on a bunch of my does, this year.  Fun.  Also, had a couple of buck escapes that, so far, just produced ONE "accident".  *knocking wood*  Awesome accident, though!  I need to send you pics b/c she'd be yourummm - niece?  Sired by your buck's twin bro.  & have to send you pics of one of his paternal sisters from this year, that'll make you POOP.  

At least the weather's decent, so we shouldn't have to worry too much abt kidcicles on those surprise kiddings, huh?

Hey, when do you switch your kids to 2x/day bottles?


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 14, 2011)

60 days is when I take mine to 2 bottles....then at 10 wks they go to 1, weaned at 3 mos.


----------



## LostNation (Mar 14, 2011)

K, thanks.

Hey, Kris!  60 days!



(I think she's on this forum, anyway)


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 14, 2011)

I think I am looking at a prolapse with her.

Never had one before....I'm worried.

She stood up today and some pink flesh was sticking out her twee.  When she stretched, it sort of 'sucked' back in, and now she looks 'normal'...

But that's 3 times now when she's been lying down she had something sticking out.  

I think from what I've read that the fact that her uterus isn't hanging out all the time is a good sign...?
And that if possible, when she kids, I should try to keep it from coming out when she's pushing.  I know it's more complicated than that but that's the only way I can think of to describe it.
Is there a chance she can kid normally in later pregnancies or should she be retired, even if she and the kid end up coming out ok?

Anyone got any suggestions / advice / anything I should be aware of before (IF!!!) she does go into labor?


----------



## LostNation (Mar 14, 2011)

I was actually going to suggest that when I'd first read abt the pokey outy stuff you were seeing, but her not actually being in labor.  I had a doe who did that every time she was pregnant, too - had a REAL disturbingly poochy twee twee in late gestation - & I, TOO was freaking out & worrying abt a potential prolapse, but . . . she always did just fine!  Maybe a little extra Bo-se would be a good idea, though, just in case?  Shouldn't hurt, at least.  I'd just see how it goes w/ this kidding & . . . hopefully, she's just an "Extra Poochy Twee-twee-er", like mine was.  

Something else I thought of that can help the labor stuff along is supplementing w/ a little calcium.  I get the big, injectable bottles of CMPK that are used for IVing cows, but you can give it SQ, too - more effective than the oral version AND safer to do it SQ, since it's more slowly absorbed.  Esp. if things seem to be dragging out longer than you'd like.

Just a sugg!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 14, 2011)

My understanding is that if it's not a whole lot poking out and it goes back in when she stands up that it may not be an issue.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 14, 2011)

I had two prolapse this year for the first time ever. One would just kind of peak out every time the doe laid down and the other one would actually hang out a good 6 to 8 inches when she was laying down and then go back in when she walked around.  

Our vet recommended exercise, but not doing anything to stress her. So he said,no antibiotics or penning her up seperate, since our doe wasn't used to being handled that much and she is always in the herd. 

Both does kidded just fine, on their own, Once they go into labor and the cervix opens it releaves the pressure on the vaginal wall and the prolapse will go in.  I am planning on breeding them again next year and just wait and see what happens, Both of them had big sets of twins and neither doe is real big bodied, both around 5 years old.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks, ladies....I feel better, truly.

Every time you think you've seen / done / dealt with a lot....these darn goats go and throw in something new and exciting.

Reggie's special to my heart and I'd hate to rehome her as a pet / non-breeder, so I'm hoping she kids ok and can be bred again.


----------



## LostNation (Mar 14, 2011)

Me, too!  I'm thinking that since she's this late in gestation & since you're just seeing a little bit, that . . . she should be okay.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 14, 2011)

All I've got on hand is some CMPK gel (in the big honkin' cow tube) 
but I will give her some of that when I go down to bottle feed at 9pm.

DH will be at the vet Thurs, I'll have him pick up some of the injectable while he's there.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 14, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> All I've got on hand is some CMPK gel (in the big honkin' cow tube)


How do you administer this?  Do you use the gun for it?  And at what dose for a goat?  This is what I have on hand as well since I couldn't get the Rx for CMPK and I figure I should find out how to use it in case I ever need to.


Here's hopin' she keeps it all tucked in nice and tight - and that kidding/recovery goes well.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm shooting from the hip w/ my thinking here...

I couldn't find info on dosing for a goat, so I'm thinking (ha ha, as dangerous as that may be...) that a goat is roughly 1/10 the size of a cow, so I gave her 30 cc (tube is 300 cc) w/ a big syringe w/ the tip cut most of the way off so that it'd go through.

Not sure how much she got IN her, instead of on us.  
I take it this stuff didn't taste any better than the calcium drench.


----------



## LostNation (Mar 14, 2011)

Right!  When my cow was down w/ hypocalcemia & my neighbor & I were running around the 'hood, collecting any/all information/advice/equipment/meds/etc. we could from all the other area cattle folk (another: middle of the night/weekend/etc. emergency, of course!) - I kept hearing that that's another reason they don't like using the oral stuff - b/c the cows HATE it & just spit/sputter it out all over the place.  Hmmmmm, huh?

& oh yeah - another great thing to do that *I've* found works really well: give her as much milk as she wants.  Serious!  They usually love it & will slurp it right down & if you think abt it . . . it makes sense, nutritionally & "imbalance-wise", too.  Jus' me talkin', though, y'know.  

*wishing I knew how to do all of the cool emoticons everyone ELSE does*


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 15, 2011)

I heard her 'baby talkin' this morning and ran down there...she has goo but she hopped up (nothing sticking out...yay!) and waited for breakfast.  
Hoping she waits til I get everything else done before she really kicks in.

Dallas is acting suspicious but that could just be because of wishful thinkin' on my part....

 Happy Birthday, Sarah! :bun


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 15, 2011)

Up, eating, no contractions, no goo, and ligs are firm again.
Me >    < Reggie

She keeps this up, she won't be special to my heart anymore...


----------



## poorboys (Mar 15, 2011)

remember the doe code ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 15, 2011)

Boy, she's really being a you-know-what!  She's taking the doe code FAR more seriously than your average doe.  Gotta love the commitment, I guess... NOT!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 15, 2011)

The prolapse will make it really hard to tell if she is in labor, pretty much until their is a baby falling out of her.  Have fun.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 15, 2011)

FWIW about prolapses, as I had a terrible time with one of my ewes when she lambed...  Animals who prolapse can do so a few weeks or a month before parturition, and after parturition.  My ewe prolapsed 2 weeks before lambing, and it was bad enough to require a buhner stitch.  If your doe isn't prolapsing that far (my ewe's cervix was out) then I wouldnt' opt for the stitch.  Usually the pressure is relieved once the kids/lambs are out and they *shouldn't* prolapse again, but animals never follow the rules. My ewe tried prolapsing again the day after she lambed, and she had to wear a prolapse harness for a week.  She's now back outside and doing fine, but it was a rough few days. Vet said DO NOT breed her again, or if I do, just don't call him.     I won't be breeding her again, because it's a hassle to deal with and can very easily be fatal.  I've read that a shot of oxy after parturition will help shrink up the uterus faster, as does being milked regularly. 

It can be genetic, though in my ewe's case it doesn't seem to be, since none of her female relatives have every prolapsed.  It can also be due to overconditioning, which my ewe isn't.  Prolapses don't follow the rules, apparently.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 15, 2011)

I just went to check on her.  
She didn't hop up when she saw me, and she gave 5 good pushes, and I swear I saw a contraction....then she hopped up and started eating again.

The good news is, once again there was nothing sticking out.

I have never in all my days seen anything like this....You would SWEAR she's in labor.

She's definitely not 'over conditioned', she tends toward the lean side like her Nubian dam.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 15, 2011)

Helluvaway to get your undivided attention huh! Seriously I hope all goes well with her delivery


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 15, 2011)

MIne was like that for 4 weeks, I got tired of thinking she was in labor and decided, when I saw babies it was time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 15, 2011)

It was time to see something new right?  

You must have needed to learn something new. 

You didn't talk about what you haven't seen yet have you? I did that one year and saw 3 new problems that I had never seen before. NEVER AGAIN will I do that!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 15, 2011)

The one time I want her tail up so you can see what I'm seeing, of course it's stuck down....but you can still see it's pretty 'poochy'.








And here's what Dallas keeps doing 3 or 4 times a day, just to get me het up....






These 2 USED to be favorites....*sigh*

I don't WANT to learn new things, I'm an old dog, I need no new tricks,


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 15, 2011)

I see that in alpacas a lot. Nothing to worry about when it is alpacas. Just the easiest body part to be moved out to accomodate baby.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 15, 2011)

Criminy, what's she got in there, then?  A calf??  

I really, really hope she's got 2 little ones, she's not very big....I'd prefer 2 smalls to one big, considering.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 15, 2011)

ONe of the kids decided to camp out on her cervix, that can't be comfortable.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 15, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I see that in alpacas a lot. Nothing to worry about when it is alpacas. Just the easiest body part to be moved out to accomodate baby.


Yeah, I have one who looks like that right now.  I wouldn't call our doe's a prolapse really, it's just extra poofy whenever she lays down or exerts herself in any way.  She got into a shoving match with another doe who was eyeing her hay and every time she pushed into the other doe her back end would push out like maybe the kid would just fling out any second!   It's hard to see if maybe Reggie's is worse, but from what I can see it looks very similar to ours.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 15, 2011)

When she lays there and pushes (the little idiot) it sticks out a lot worse.  
The other day, when she stood up, there was some tissue sticking out, that for lack of a better description, I'll say looked like the inside of a person's cheek...?  By that I mean healthy, pink...but not 'normal' as far as what I usually see.

Bless her heart, every time she coughs, pee or poop shoot across the stall.  And she's tootin' like mad.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 16, 2011)

I'll bet she gives you some gorgeous spotted multiples to make up for being such a pest.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 16, 2011)

Or she'll give you the ugliest/biggest single you've ever seen...just to rub it in


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 16, 2011)

chubbydog811 said:
			
		

> Or she'll give you the ugliest/biggest single you've ever seen...just to rub it in




Don't even UTTER words like that!


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry...Happened to me kind of...except mine came out dumb as a rock, instead of ugly  Sure am glad I sold that doe!


----------



## helmstead (Mar 16, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Bless her heart, every time she coughs, pee or poop shoot across the stall.  And she's tootin' like mad.


Last night I was up late due to drinking a Rockstar...and this made me die giggling!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 16, 2011)

Glad to amuse you, Kate...at least one of us is having a good time....

Chubbydog....If I get a single ugly kid now, I will know who to BLAME.
:scaryface


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 16, 2011)

Rolls a doe of mine did exactly what you are describing. I think the kid was just so big he was making her protrude . He was 9 1/2 lbs.


----------



## LostNation (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks, Rolls!  

That dang doe kid, yet?  I was throwing hay around a little while ago & hadn't gotten to the chicken poop barn to check on Garnet, yet, but heard newborn bleating coming from there, while haying the big milker pen.  Walk in there & shove Guinea out of the way to check Garnet's pen & she just looks up from munching hay & says M-m-m-m?  No babies!  So I'm like, WTH?  & look in the OTHER pen w/ late gestation does in it, thinking it's Lorelei b/c she's been showing signs of getting pretty ready, too.  No babies in there, either!  WTH???!!!  Look around at the other pens - one of which has a mama/baby & the other has does that shouldn't be due till April at the earliest.  Nuttin'.

I hear the bleating again & it IS coming from the pen Lorelei's in, but . . .where the heck's the kid?  So I clamber in there & start looking around & aaaaaHA!  The poor thing SOMEhow managed to fall down into a crack btw there & the next door pen that's like: .0934 inches wide.  Dig it out - check for gender - yay, a doeling!  & hand her to Lorelei.  & clamber out to go to the big barn to get more bedding b/c pens are pretty nasty since it rained all day, y'day.

Come back w/ an armload if bedding & start spreading it around & see Lorelei kinda nudging the kid away from her.  What!  Lorelei's usually a great mom!  So I clamber BACK in there & am trying to shove the kid up to a teat & Lorelei starts actually BUCKING.  WHAT! Lorelei is THE sweetest, most well-behaved doe on the planet!  (K, most of the time.)  Not to mention: A GREAT MOM!  So I'm jerking her around, giving her a good talking-to while trying to shove her into a corner, so I can lean agst her to keep her there, while I get the kid on a teat & . . .AS I'm doing so, the OTHER doe in that pen happens to swing her rear toward me & . . .   has a swollen, bloody twee & tail!  ADOYYYYYYYYYY!

In my defense, though - she was NOT big at all, had NOT even started bagging up - nuttin'!  So I figured she just didn't settle on her first breeding date & just kinda mentally filed it away to start paying attention to her again in another 3 weeks or so, right?

LOLOL!

Sooooo, there - there's a good story for the newbies, so they know that even we semi-experienced goatherdesses have DOH moments on occasion, right?  K, so w/ me it's like: daily, but . . .


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 16, 2011)

I started laughing like crazy at that Lostnation...That is amazing! Poor goaty...Harassing her, and it's not even her kid! 


And sorry Roll...I'll claim all responsibility if that is what comes out


----------



## LostNation (Mar 17, 2011)

LOL, I knowwwwwwwwwww, how mean of me, huh?!  I felt pretty badly - & apologized profusely to poor Lorelei.  She forgave me, thankfully!  (after cussing me out, of course, LOL)

So Kim!  Took a look at the pics & . . . yeah.  My doe that I had w/ the disturbingly poochy vulva in late gestation was a LOT more protusive than that.  Even when considering your "she's more poochy when she's standing/pushing" . . .etc. description. . . same thing w/ my doe.  She'd just be standing around w/ that "inside of a human's cheek" looking-stuff poking out, too.  I totally freaked out, TOO, but . . . she did just fine!  

So . . . I'm THINking (hoping, at least) that Reggie should, too.  

So? Got babies, yet?


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 17, 2011)

No babies. 

I have to work today from 3 to 9.  DH works until 3, then has to take his mom to an appt. and won't be home til around 5.

I figure they'll go then....


----------



## helmstead (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds about right to me...


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 17, 2011)

Dallas' udder is 3x the size it was yesterday.  
I expect to find her in labor at about 2:00, I have to leave at 2:30.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 17, 2011)

Hopefully everything will go just fine for you.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's hoping Dallas and Reggie do great and you come home to find dry, healthy beautiful babies on the ground!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's hoping Dallas and Reggie do great and you come home to find dry, healthy beautiful babies on the ground!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 17, 2011)

has she kidded yet????? hope everything goes well.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 17, 2011)

Reggie's still holding out...or holding in.....however you look at it 

Her ligs are pretty soft tonight, but her udder isn't screaming, "I'm going to kid soon" to me.

DH told me when I got home tonight that Patches is now prolapsing / pooching a bit.  I just checked on them all and yep...she is.

That girl IS fat...gonna cut her grain down and make her get up more.  She's due next week.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 17, 2011)

LostNation said:
			
		

> Thanks, Rolls!
> 
> That dang doe kid, yet?  I was throwing hay around a little while ago & hadn't gotten to the chicken poop barn to check on Garnet, yet, but heard newborn bleating coming from there, while haying the big milker pen.  Walk in there & shove Guinea out of the way to check Garnet's pen & she just looks up from munching hay & says M-m-m-m?  No babies!  So I'm like, WTH?  & look in the OTHER pen w/ late gestation does in it, thinking it's Lorelei b/c she's been showing signs of getting pretty ready, too.  No babies in there, either!  WTH???!!!  Look around at the other pens - one of which has a mama/baby & the other has does that shouldn't be due till April at the earliest.  Nuttin'.
> 
> ...


----------



## mabeane (Mar 18, 2011)

I had a doe with a huge prolapse this year...she was carrying quints and there was no room.  Vet wanted to do a stitch but the 24 hour vigilance required was not going to happen so I opted out. Just when I was ready to get some interference it receded and she acted fine...no sign of labor etc. She kidded in the night , losing all five but now one week later she is up and about and doing much better.


----------

